# Sailing alone??



## gnusailor (Sep 6, 2012)

In my quest to become a sailor, I've stumbled onto a strange paradox. I have battled with myself (and spouse) in trying to find the right sized boat. I now realize that this idea of sailing has become a personal ambition not equally shared. While she has agreed that this will be fun, I understand what she is saying is that she will come along but don't expect her to be the crew. To be fair, I do know she does enjoy the ride and will be there, just not as a crew. That brings me back as a beginning sailor to a BIG dilemma of just how big (or small) a boat should I get. Can a beginner handle a 22'r by himself? Will a 15' dinghy be too small? My question is this: how many of you sail alone... that is, without a crew? I don't mean alone as in there is no one else aboard, just that they are along for the ride.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I single handed by Gemini quiet often - a 34 foot cruising catamaran. 

It really depends on the ability of the person and gear on the boat - size, in this case, truly doesn't matter.


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Me, 30 footer. Sailed with my buddy on his for a couple years and then bought one. I am often singlehanded and if my girl is there I am still usually doing it by myself. Take her out on nice days and let her steer maybe she will like it and get in to it. If not it is nice to have a bringer of food and beverage and a maker of sandwich on board. Company is nice


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Regardless of whether you do or do not sail alone, you should be capable of it. Being capable of handling the boat for one's self in an emergency is just prudent seamenship. As long as you know what's what on the 22'r and you sail conservatively in fair conditions until you learn the "ropes", I think most 22 footers are friendly for solo sailing.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have no problem solo sailing a 33 Morgan Out Island. My loving wife of a half century is not physically capable of doing anything other than riding along and enjoying the scenery.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

Same here, the Admiral comes along for the ride & will help but, most times I end up handling the boat by myself (34' Hunter).

What you need is the lines led aft & in easy reach of helmsman.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Your wife may be more comfortable, and thus be more willing to sail, on a larger keel boat. It has more conveniences, generally dryer, more comfortable, stable.... My wife loves to sail, but her helping out means she takes the wheel if I need to go up front for something. I also do sail alone quite often and as long as your sheets run to the cockpit, it's no problem at all.

All that said, there's nothing like learning to sail on a little dinghy. But depending on your wife, it may not be her thing.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

You def. want somwthing big enough the she can stretch out and realx with out getting in the way of your need to handle the boat. A 30 foot or so cat is perfect for this. I ran a 30 foot cat single handle as a 6 pack back country charter with no problem. The deck is big and stable and safe. I could get all over the place with 6 lounging guest's and never say" excuse me" You want something she can invite friends on and the fact that they don't heel much and can get into shallow water, run up on a beach even, a huge plus. I had a self tending club footed jib on a windsurf boom and the main was light enough I could raise with out the winch. Hand raise the anchor as well. That boat is called the Java Cat. You can prob see it online at Key West eco-tours. I wish I owned it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If your spouse is not a 'keen' sailor then small, light, tender boats like 15 foot dinghies and lightweight trailer sailers may not be the right type. Something more sedate like a Catalina 27, Ranger 26/29 or newer boats of that size and type may suit better. These can easily be sailed solo if properly set up. 

As boats get larger the biggest hurdle to singlehanding is usually the docking/undocking routines, esp if breezy or strong tidal current conditions persist in the marina. Kinda like flying.. the takeoffs and landings can be the tricky bits most days.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Your story is very common; one lones sailing, the other is happy to come along, may even enjoy helping sometimes or with some things, but does not expect to be crew or to be involved continuously.

a. You'll be happier with a boat you can single hand, even if she does grow to like it, as the reality of couples cruising is that there will be single-handed days. Anything up to the mid-30s is reasonable and roomy enough.

b. 22 feet sounds like a great starting size and a great day sailing size. If you cruise farther or if the local waters are very rough, you may move up a bit. But 22 feet is a fun size where you can really feel the elements and learn. Bigger boats are about systems and planning more than sailing, IMHO.

c. I've had 3 catamarans. The first was an 18' rocket and was too much for many non-sailors. 15 feet can be a bit small for couples unless the waters are very sheltered. My second was a 27' rocket (perhaps the same wieght as most 22' monos) that was OK for nonsailors if I kept it calm. We could cruise and daysail in moderate conditions. My third is a heavy 32' cat and suits everyone, but it is BORING when the wind is below 15 knots and for daysailing. Great for 1-3 persone cruising. For day sailing, I really wish I still had the other 2 boats--more fun. So, yeah, I think a 22' boat is a valid starting place.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

I would say that size as in length is less of an issue than weight. I solo a 42 foot, 11 ton Catalina in the open ocean. I have crossed the Atlantic in it solo. I happen to be physically tall - 6' 6" to be precise - so the head room in the 42 is a blessing. It requires a bit of physical strength to handle a boat that size so it is not for everyone.

The biggest constraint when single handing, presuming you have the right sized winches so that you can crank in a strong wind, is getting into a dock by yourself in strong winds - say 20 knots or more. Without someone on the dock to help you it takes quite a bit of experience not to crash the boat. But if you do it enough you can get comfortable with even that. That said, there are conditions when I would dock with a crew but will anchor or heave to rather than try to approach a dock.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought my first boat three years ago, and I sail single-handed almost all of the time (unless you count my dog). The boat is a 1966 28.5 ft Pearson Triton. It's a well known model, old but there are still many around. My feeling is that if I were doing it over I would probably go with something a little smaller. Not because I couldn't handle the boat myself, but because when you get up in that size range (say, over 25 ft?) you're likely to be looking at boats with systems on-board- inboard engine, plumbing (head and galley), electrical. For a first boat, if you're planning on doing mainly day-sailing, you may not want to deal with the extra complexity (and expense) of those systems. After a few years, if you find you're really into it, then think about moving up to something bigger that would be more comfy for say, a weekend trip.

For single-handing it's not so much the size but how the boat is equipped and set up. Having a roller-fulling genoa and winches for trimming the genoa make single-handing a lot easier. You're less likely to find these on an 18 footer, so a slightly bigger boat (22-25 ft) may very well be easier to single hand than the smaller one.

Browse the listings on yachtworld.com and sailboatlistings.com to get an idea of the boats that are out there that might look suitable (size and price), and then start looking for opinions on specific boats.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the answer to this question depends on the person you are sailing with. My wife gets bored on day sails if the wind isn't piping up. On bigger boats, it takes more wind to get the heart pumping. OTOH, I think her favorite times on the boat are when we just row to the mooring and have a glass of wine while watching the sun go down.


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

gnusailor said:


> I now realize that this idea of sailing has become a personal ambition not equally shared.


I love that quote, and it summarizes my situation as well. My wife is happy to come along and will help willingly, yet it is not her preferred way of spending an afternoon unless she feels we haven't been spending enough time together.

On the other hand, I am a relatively new sailor and I am very comfortable sailing my MacGregor 25 foot sailboat singlehanded -- in fact, I often prefer it since it is my escape. I think a boat of about this size (perhaps 22 - 28 feet-ish) is great because it provides sufficient comfort for non-sailor-types yet isn't so large that it taxes a singlehanded sailor unnecessarily.

It's kind of funny: I was at the marina last year and a family friend looked at my boat and said "I didn't know you could sail a boat that size by yourself." I felt pretty good about that, though I know people sail boats much larger singlehanded.

But hey, I was new at this and I felt pretty good about it!


----------



## gnusailor (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW!!! So i gather all i need is 12-40'r with a fixed swinging keel that weighs between 250 and 5000 lbs !
Actually all this has been a great help. I can see the main problem I will have to overcome is that I can't park my future boat at a marina and sail it frequently.  . For the time being, I will be toting my boat back and forth between home and water (40+ miles) so trailering is a must. In fact that is where I am struggling. I am going to look at a mutineer tomorrow which is very transportable and I should learn alot sailing her. I passed by a 23' MacGregor the other day because I was convinced (she convinced me) that it would be too much for me to single-handedly set up, launch, sail and take it back home. Any opinions? I am now in my 60s but in reasonably good shape.

I saw a Cortez 16' and would like to look at it but it'll have to wait since it is 275miles from here. I also have found an '83 Renken 18'. Anyone know anything about them.

As it sits right now, I would love for a 19' catalina to fall from the sky (not literally of course) and land in my yard, but I dont think that is going to happen anytime soon. 

... anyway, I am getting really anxious to get my hands on a sailboat and start logging some hours


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

im 16 and i solo a 27' sailboat all the time i think you can handle a 22' lol


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't get too wrapped up in size. A 22 foot boat not set up properly can be harder to singlehand than a 49 foot boat that is.

Lead your lines aft. Get some lazy jacks, a roller furling jib and an auto pilot (FWIW, I don't have one but it would be nice). Set up your slip with some lines to prevent the boat from running into the dock should you miss the line. Learn how to use a line amidships to catch a dock cleat and tie up the boat until you get the rest of the lines on. Have plenty of fenders.

Once you do it a few times, it'll be no big deal. Take another sailor with you who's instructions are to just ride along unless you really need a hand if it helps you feel better. 

If I can single hand, anyone can.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

gnusailor said:


> WOW!!! So i gather all i need is 12-40'r with a fixed swinging keel that weighs between 250 and 5000 lbs !
> Actually all this has been a great help. I can see the main problem I will have to overcome is that I can't park my future boat at a marina and sail it frequently.  . For the time being, I will be toting my boat back and forth between home and water (40+ miles) so trailering is a must. In fact that is where I am struggling. I am going to look at a mutineer tomorrow which is very transportable and I should learn alot sailing her. I passed by a 23' MacGregor the other day because I was convinced (she convinced me) that it would be too much for me to single-handedly set up, launch, sail and take it back home. Any opinions? I am now in my 60s but in reasonably good shape.
> 
> I saw a Cortez 16' and would like to look at it but it'll have to wait since it is 275miles from here. I also have found an '83 Renken 18'. Anyone know anything about them.
> ...


There is a doo-dad you can buy for the trailer that catches the boat and then winches it on. It's made for single handed launches and retrieves. You dock your boat, back the trailer in, then get your boat to the trailer. It does the rest.
I wish I could remember the name of it. It should be easy to google.

I've got a smaller boat I trailer launch single handed. But the trailer is pretty nifty in that if I get the bow anywhere near it, the rollers rotate and will straighten the boat out. I can winch the boat up onto the trailer from the ground if I had to. The boat is only about 800 lbs though.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

gnusailor said:


> I passed by a 23' MacGregor the other day because I was convinced (she convinced me) that it would be too much for me to single-handedly set up, launch, sail and take it back home. Any opinions?


I got to say, even if it is physically possible to step the mast on this boat by yourself (and I'm sure it is, though you might need some sort of a gin pole system)-- that's going to be a lot of time spent _not_ sailing just to go for a day sail.

If keeping a boat in the water is not an option, I'd at least look for a place to park the boat on the trailer near a launch ramp so that I wouldn't have to step the mast and rig the boat every time I wanted to sail.

With what you propose above, I think most people would do it once or twice and then say forget it because it's just too much time and hassle. In my situation, if I can get a few free hours from my wife and son on a weekend, and if they don't want to sail, I'm at the boat in 15 minutes and underway in 5.

Are you retired?


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

gnusailor said:


> My question is this: how many of you sail alone... that is, without a crew? I don't mean alone as in there is no one else aboard, just that they are along for the ride.


I pretty much single-handed our first boat, 36' sloop. Wife would assist with some tasks but overall I ran the boat, she made the food and drinks.

I expect the same drill on our new to us 37 footer.


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

I see a lot of Catalina 22’s on trailers that are rigged and sailed solo. I have a Catalina 25 that I solo quite often. (It lives in a slip most of the time) I also have an “A” frame and crutch so I can raise and lower the mast by myself using the boat winch. I do not recommend this for a day sail as it takes about an hour to accomplish. I cannot launch the boat solo without a pier next to the ramp to tie up while I get the trailer in the water with the 20’ tongue extension. The Catalina 22’s are easily launched-I watch a lot of solo launches with them. Also, There are a lot of them around and parts are still available. They are an excellent starter boat and you could spend a couple of days on one.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

First off, if you are new to sailing, and are forced to trailer sail, sail as big a boat as you are comfortable with. Single sailing is easy on boats up to 40 feet, properly rigged. Trailer sailing solo is hard once you get past say, 18 feet.

I humbly suggest if you want a stable keelboat for trailer sailing (I am assuming keelboat will get the wife more interested, because centerboard only boats can mean you may go swimming at times), there are 4 production boats that are worth a look: Precision 165, Precision 18, Capri 18, and Capri 22. These are reasonably well sailing keelboats that can be single trailer sailed.

If you should consider the larger size (capri 22 say), you will need to come up with an easy mast-raising system. I did this with a couple 2x4x8s turned into an A-Frame, and used the mainsheet purchase to raise the mast.

If time is of the essence, then you'll want smaller rather than larger. Of those above, it'll take you about 35-50 minutes to launch, and equal amount to retrieve.

If that seems like a lot, then go with a 14-16 foot boat. If you still want to get the spousal unit involved (without making her swim), try to find a Precision 15 keelboat, or Capri 14.2 keelboat, or a Capri 165 keel. These are used as trainers for some ASA courses and clubs, but the keel will make the boat at least "self-righting." These above are all nice sailing boats, and a lot of fun, great to start with, but also great to tweak once you are already an expert.

Finally, if you are all about speed and don't care if you swim (spousal unit ashore), all bets are off, get an RS-700 or something, or a catamaran.


----------



## lans0012 (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there any way that you can leave the boat setup on the trailer near the landing or on a mooring in the lake? Maybe someone near the landing will rent out a parking space for you, or even give it for free if they can use the boat. 

I think that ease of setup is going to be really important if it is just you. Even some small 20'ers can be a real pain to rig. This could make you rethink how badly you really want to go sailing on the weekend if you know you have an hour drive then at least an hour setup and take down, and then an hour drive home. 

I've seen quite a few people lose interest in sailing because it is just too hard to get out there. 

I used to trailer a powerboat to the lake every weekend and now I'm spoiled by having my sailboat just blocks away at the marina. I don't know if I could go back to trailering. Not to put a damper on it, but consider finding a better way to get out there. 

Is there a marina, sailing center, or a yacht club near by? These are less expensive than you think if you just have a small boat?


----------



## FlyingJunior (May 31, 2012)

I would think a Flying Scot with a furling jib would be great for you, or a Buccanneer. If you swim while sailing these boats, you need to re-consider sailing. I also would really think your wife could help with jib sheets - couldn't you ask her to release that one and pull on that one? She might enjoy sailing on a more "lively" boat, ymmv. For a keelboat, in addition to those mentioned, how about a Sweet 16.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

hey guys, be careful out there. I too sail many times alone and my wife did not know anything about sailing but this year I have convinced her to learn. I guess the main problem for her is fear but she is slowly gaining confidence.

And I say be careful because it is a dangerous thing. Most of the times, if you fall overboard sailing alone, even if you are tied to the boat you will die.
With confidence and because we have made it so many times, it comes overconfidence, but it does not matter how many times you have done it, you go overboard just once and you are done.

I am not trying to be alarmist and I don't intend to stop sail solo but in the last years there has been a frightening increase in solo sailors deaths. That is just the last one:

Unglück: Toter bei Einhandregatta in Holland - Panorama*|*YACHT.DE

If you fall on the water with some wind and the boat doing good speed probably your wife (if she does not know how to sail) will not be able to stop the boat and pick you up. So convince her to learn to sail and explain that is an important safety precaution. Wives like safety and that's the way I convince mine.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## gs41escapade (Oct 11, 2012)

One funny thing I have learned is that many bigger boats are easier to sail single-handed than smaller boats. Bigger and heavier boats (e.g. my Gulfstar 41) tend to react much more slowly and gracefully than twitchy little light boats, giving more time for the single-hander to get everything done for the maneuver.

OTOH, one should learn to sail on the smaller, lighter 'twitchy' boat for exactly that reason -- good, quick feedback


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

PCP said:


> hey guys, be careful out there. I too sail many times alone and my wife did not know anything about sailing but this year I have convinced her to learn. I guess the main problem for her is fear but she is slowly gaining confidence.
> 
> And I say be careful because it is a dangerous thing. Most of the times, if you fall overboard sailing alone, even if you are tied to the boat you will die.
> With confidence and because we have made it so many times, it comes overconfidence, but it does not matter how many times you have done it, you go overboard just once and you are done.
> ...


Is there an english translation for the article?
Regards


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

PCP said:


> And I say be careful because it is a dangerous thing. Most of the times, if you fall overboard sailing alone, even if you are tied to the boat you will die.


Anyone accepts the challenge of solo crossing (no one on board except you) must accept the fact that you will die. I have thought about this everyday for last 10 years. I may be able to cheat death by

1. Having extremely strong upper body strength.
2. Wearing helmet and wet suit instead of the traditional Foul Weather gear,
3. Slowing the boat down by remote control autopilot 
4. Having a life line runs from bow to stern. The line must be low enough to use as a step ladder. 
5. bringing a SPOT or something better and Portable VHF
6. Making peace with Buddha or whoever

Whatever you do, don't fall off the boat. No matter how unlikely that will be. It is NO joke. Soloing sailing is 100 x more difficult than the singled handed sailing. Every minor thing will magnify to become critical.

But what can you do when your SO won't come with you. It is not fair to her either. It is better for her to fly to the destination and I can brag about it for the next 48 hours. If it was only 25 ft waves, I could tell her it was at least 75 ft. I think this is better unless I fail to show up.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Something like this:

*One death on a solo sailboat race in Holland:

A participant of the 200-mile solo race was found dead yesterday morning. His boat was stranded near IJsselmeer Afsluitdike.

The boat was an Optima 98 and 60 year old solo skipper had in the past repeatedly participated in the event.

Yesterday morning a German had discovered the victim when he went with his car to the end of the IJsselmeer dike and saw there the yacht stranded.

Apparently the boat was previously run under full sail head-on the dike. When the man approached the ship, he saw the skipper behind the transom with the lifeless head down in the water. He was wearing a life jacket and a life line connected him to the boat.

Probably the skipper fell overboard and was dragged along by his boat. Whether he was unconscious when he fell or lost consciousness trying to get back on board is not yet clear.

Another possibility is, according to a spokesman for the Dutch Lifeboat Society KNRM that the skipper was killed with the collision when he tried to ground the boat to get inside again. He could have died of a cardiac arrest.

The race was canceled by the organizers after the announcement of the accident. The 200 miles solo takes place every year since 1996. Up to 100 yachts participate. Sailed is from Wednesday morning until the following Sunday. Start and finish are in Durgerdam on the southwestern shore of the Sea marker.

The skipper can choose from four different routes, each of which is 200 miles long. During the four days they have to comply with at least 27 hours of rest periods during which they have to stay on anchor somewhere. The race is sailed across the IJsselmeer and Markermeer, the Wadden Sea and the North Sea.

*

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Nazdrowie (Jul 29, 2008)

I single hand my 24' almost 90% of the time. If you have the right rigging, you can do most anything by yourself. I've been sailing for over 50 years, so lots to talk about for sure, anyway, enjoy because you'll never forget any situation you run into. Just remember to be safe at all times, always wear your life jacket, even if it is 90 degrees and so hot you can't stand it...you never know when a swift breeze will come up and knock you sideways...
Good Luck and have fun...
Nazdrowie.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I single handle a Cal 33 regularly. When you take your wife out, give her the helm. Me and my girl were in your position, but she likes taking the wheel. Now she steers and and I trim and everything else. Or you can just have her take the helm while you hoist and set and douse the sails, which is a big help. For me those are the most challenging aspects of sailing single handed.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Slayer said:


> Or you can just have her take the helm while you hoist and set and douse the sails, .


x100. I found it is easier to have the inexperience person to take the helm, especially if you have the autohelm. I use hand signal to communicate with the helms-lady especially for docking or picking up the mooring ball.

No screaming, no yelling, and no cursing. If we miss, just go around. It is not the end of the world. I am amazed how many evenings have bee ruined because of docking the damn boat.


----------



## whosedream (Mar 29, 2011)

I solo 99% of the time on my Crealock 37. I like single handing. I'm generally tethered. I plan ahead. I have a routine while sailing. I plan for the unexpected.

The skill set for single handing is Exactly the same as sailing with crew.
Skills & knowledge combined the ability to plan ahead as well as react to sea changes comes from sailing experience and practice.
You gotta sail often to develop your sailing knowledge/skills...Sailing skills do Not come from reading books/magazines. 

Sailing skills come from sailing.
Sail often. Start with a teacher. Practice everything with instructor. 
Sail often. Practice docking alone.
Sail often. Sail in light winds alone. 
Sail often. Sail in stronger winds alone.
Sail often. Practice reefing, Practice heaving to, Practice all alone.
Sail often. Learn from & remember your mistakes-- you're gonna make them.

Sail often and smile. It's way fun.


----------



## gnusailor (Sep 6, 2012)

*Yup*

A great collection of advice. With the restrictions here, I decided that a small dinghy is the ticket, I have bought a Mutt 15'r and sailed her by myself last Sunday. Boy was it fun. I considered it a success for several reasons
1. I went sailing . Only got dunked once.
2. I went sailing. Found where my limits are right now.
3. I went sailing, got some practice and learned first hand how to control the boat.
4. I went sailing. I was able to get a lot of good input on what I did wrong to get the boat to capsize and will be able to avoid them in the future,.. maybe :-/
5. I went sailing.... and plan to go back 

I don't think it would be a good to try to trailer-sail a larger boat at bluewater. The approach (ramp) is rather shallow, so I would have to put my truck completely under water to put in a keel boat  so I feel i made the right decision. As many have said... I'll learn better on a small boat, and will have a much more keen "feel" for sailing a bigger one. I plan, once I am doing a decent job, of buying a bigger boat (22-26) and keep her docked either at Heron or Elephant Butte. I should have completely retired so I can spend as much time as I want sailing.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

I take my 37 foot cutter out by myself alot. Autopilot helps but not necessary.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> No screaming, no yelling, and no cursing. If we miss, just go around. It is not the end of the world. I am amazed how many evenings have bee ruined because of docking the damn boat.


Extremely valuable lesson. Ladies can't distinguish between excited yelling and angry yelling. Either one may turn her off from sailing for good. I like the hand signals too.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

22' is a good starting point. A Tanzer 22 is a common starter boat in this area- easy to handle solo, stable, durable, easy to maintain, good sized cockpit, decent accomodations, active racing fleet, relatively cheap to buy, relatively easy to sell, if/when you want to move to something larger.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

gnu, if you're taking along the tourist trade, and you pan to go out for more than a couple of hours at a time, you may want to consider a 28-32' long boat. Under 28' you often can't get any kind of real head on the boat, and without a real head? Yeah, the tourists are going to be real unhappy and life as you know it will come to a nasty end.

Being able to sit someplace dry, being able to stow or prepare food, and having a real head to use, all may not be obvious but they REALLY keep the tourists happy. And you know the old saying, _if Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy._

Of course if you just want to putz around on a lake or bay for a couple of hours and get some fresh air, smaller is better. Way more affordable, way less maintenance. Just depends on where you plan to go with sailing.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

If your wife is only half willingly entering into the hobby you need a boat with a lot of ballast. Because the first time you turtle that smaller boat with her on board you will be getting a divorce.


----------



## jambone (Jun 15, 2012)

I singlehand my Bayfield 29' fairly often, although docking in my slip is a pain. My gf is still getting into sailing, and it's true, yelling at your sig. other during docking can really cause an issue. Almost lost her for the whole season.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

gnusailor said:


> My question is this: how many of you sail alone... that is, without a crew? I don't mean alone as in there is no one else aboard, just that they are along for the ride.


Practically every time I went out in my dad's 45 footer that was the case. In time I did manage to get some friends to help but for the most part I was doing the bulk of the work. It wasn't uncommon for me to lock the wheel, dash to the mast, raise the genny, run back, tighten the sheet, adjust the direction, lock the wheel again, trim the genoa sheet, trim the main, check the telltales and when we were sailing smoothly and I was trying to catch my breath, someone would say, "This is really nice!"

It's all about knowing the boat and planning every move. Once out on the water, I believe most people can handle fairly large boats with little help. That is as long as you're not surprised by heavy weather. You have to know how to recognize that coming on too. With enough knowledge and experience the size of the boat really doesn't matter until you bring it into port.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Sailing solo or single handed has many meanings in today's world. Each one has its merit and difficulty. 

1. Sailing solo or single-handed in the cockpit with full crews below deck
2. Sailing single-handed with many non sailors on board.
3. Sailing solo across the ocean from port to port with GPS, SSB and Sat Phone, water maker and etc.
4. Sailing solo crossing the ocean non-stop with GPS, SSB and Sat Phone, water maker and the 24/7 sat phone connection with on call experts. Example: Jessica Watson in her Ella.
5. Sailing solo across the oceans without GPS, Sat phone etc. Just like the early days where the psychological well being plays a significant part in the survival of the voyage. 

Sailing is getting much safer. The technology allows us to minimize the unknown. I will have a better chance to survive today than in those days of 50 years ago when I sail into the ocean. I choose Number 3 where feel comfortable to go solo since I am not really sailing alone - my family and friends are with me.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Most nearly every post focuses on the physical ability to handle a boat. Seems to me that is putting horse before the cart. In order to safely sail solo it is important to be able to plan ahead. In order to do that you have to visualize what you re trying to do, predict how the boat will react to you inputs, and plan your escape route if all goes haywire. All of those things depend upon experience. If no experience, then you should restrict yourself to boats small enough that you can manhandle them if all goes haywire. 
I used to single hand a 42' keel boat, from dock to dock. It was always a pleasure. Now we have a 38'cat. Fun sailing, but docking is challenging.
If your SO will allow, buy a simple old board boat or dinghy, sail in swim suits, regularly capsize and laugh about it, learn abut wind, waves, mistakes, etc. Sell the thing (or give it away) after a season, and then look for a real boat. You will be both happier, and a better sailor.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Then there is that great "Canadian" invention , singlehanding around the world.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

When i single hand pretty much all the time other then when i bring freinds sailing. But the one thing i do do when i bring friends sailing it i show them how to start the motor and put it in gear and how to use the motor. Also i should them how to let the sails out. and if i or any one else falls over boared let the sails out right away and keep a eye on the person in the water. But when im by my self i leave the cockpit a lot to fix the genny if it gets caught or to reef or raise/ lower the sails. doing it by yourself you just get use to doing it before your in a congested area like a harbor you drop sails before the harbor and motor in exspecaily if im staying in the harbor. 
Ive learned a lot about single handing. never fell in and hope to never fall in. Also i suggest that single handers wear life jackets good idea. i usally only wear my in heavy weather. 
to the op. 26' if a good size boat and any boat you can get use to single handing making routens.


----------



## mace350 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guess im late to reply but I sail my 23' Kells alone, wife does help when shes there but I'm addicted and she just likes weekend cruises. Its a good size in my opinion... I leave her in the slip all season then leave her on the trailer all winter after maintenance is completed.

Oh and I'm a rookie as well...Just take it easy don't rush out to sail the very first day, wait for 5mph winds and such


----------

